# Identify please :)



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I got me some new babies today, which makes 4 in my new tank.

I know that I have a Metriaclima Estherae (btw, how is this pronouced? I suck at making the esth sound) but I don't know the rest. I have a suspicion that this one http://i29.tinypic.com/fx7313.jpg is a hybrid of some sort from a mixed tank at the store.

The others are:

http://i28.tinypic.com/14acy92.jpg

and some really bad pictures of this albino who wont sit still:

http://i29.tinypic.com/2itipue.jpg 
http://i25.tinypic.com/eak3kn.jpg

((sorry if the pics are too horrible to identify with, I'll try to get some better ones))

Also, as soon as I put the two above in the tank, my Estherae chased them lazily for a bit, but my blue striped one started trying to rub against the dark striped one. Weird? It was doing it to the larger agressive ones I gave away earlier.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

second one cuold be nimbochromis venustus


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yea. Speaking of, the petstore guy told me that when he gets bigger (he's a juvy) he would get a blue face. Googled it and saw the big blue face on my fish. Neat ;D


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Not sure what the first one is, possibly a hybrid.

Second is also a hybrid. _Nimbochromis venustus_ mixed with something else.

Third is an albino _Pseudotropheus socolofi_.

Metriaclima estherae is pronounced "Es-ter-ay". It's named after the late Stuart Grant's wife, Esther.


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

i think that the first one is A hybrid of Blue pindani. I have one like that but it died.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The first one has some serious damage done to it's tail. It could be fin rot or it could be from aggression, but either way, it needs attention.

Kim


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> The first one has some serious damage done to it's tail. It could be fin rot or it could be from aggression, but either way, it needs attention.
> 
> Kim


Oh yea, he was being picked on by other larger ones that I had previously, but I moved them into a slightly smaller tank, (25gal to 20) and gave the two larger ones away. His tail is now almost fully healed.

Unfortunately, he also killed my striped one D; Bugger's aggressive now that he is boss of the tank. );


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank did you have them in? By you saying "slightly" smaller, I'm assuming the other one wasn't too large. This may explain your aggression problems. These guys require lots of territory and tanks with a smaller footprint just won't fill the bill.

Kim


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I had 4 fish in a 25 gal, and I moved him and another to a 20 gal, and added two smaller fish.

so he`s only ever had 3 others.

But his tail is all good now, and he is he boss of everyone. Although he doesnt display his bars as dark, and has taken on a yellow tinge.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Moghedian said:


> I had 4 fish in a 25 gal, and I moved him and another to a 20 gal, and added two smaller fish.


Both tanks are far too small to keep these types of fish.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I know, it's a temporary home for the time as I just moved. I'm actually getting a nice sized corner tank for free from my father-in-law. I'm pretty excited.


----------

